# Le Tour Stage 7 - **Spoiler**



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

Despite the clamouring hoardes ripping and snapping at his back wheel Cacellara holds onto the yellow jersey after a wet and crash-laden stage finishing above Barcelona (what a beautiful horizon...?)

La and Bertie are right there, Wiggy is still in with a GC shout. Millar as you know went from 10th in GC to Maillot Jeune on the road to 20th GC. Cav finished in the pack and the god of thunder Thor Hushovd (sp) proved the green giant jumper is not going to be forgotten about just yet.

So, onto Andorra tomorrow with a hilly finish (over 2200 metres high), whatdja reckon?


----------



## Chuffy (9 Jul 2009)

Bertie to kick arse I reckon. Although as it's only the first mountain day it probably won't be decisive. I'd love to see Cancellara hang on for a bit longer but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Mayniac (9 Jul 2009)

Do ya think Boonen will have any more problems with the white lines?


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

No idea but I think we'll see the shape of the top ten. I expect Sastre to have a good go.


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Jul 2009)

Frank will win tomorrow


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Jul 2009)

Mayniac said:


> Do ya think Boonen will have any more problems with the white lines?



Sniff.......dunno


----------



## Skip Madness (9 Jul 2009)

A large-ish group of around 10 or 15 riders will make it to the finish together, although Bertie will probably attack out of it. I reckon Luis León Sánchez will be good for the stage win - Arcalís isn't tough enough to drop him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Good call on Sanchez. I think I might go with him too. This is also where we see how serious Lance really is about Astana's '2 leaders' thing...


----------



## maurice (9 Jul 2009)

I think Contie will try to rip the race apart, with Armstrong doing his upmost to stay with him/limit the damage.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

maurice said:


> I think Contie will try to rip the race apart, with Armstrong doing his upmost to stay with him/limit the damage.



Maybe. There's many more climbing days to come though, and I am not sure if Contador will do more than mark whichever specialist climber mounts an attack tomorrow. Tomorrow is a bit too... _obvious_ or it would be for me - let's just see!


----------



## maurice (9 Jul 2009)

I bet Contie is dying to assert his authority on the team though!


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

What about Wiggins? He seems to think he can mix it up a bit.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> What about Wiggins? He seems to think he can mix it up a bit.



Judging by the Giro he will be up there, at least for a while. The question is whether his massively improved fitness has also translated into staying power over the whole Tour. He did startlingly well in the mountains in Italy in the first week but then gradually slipped back down the classification. However that was just a test for him, and he seems to think he can hit Top 15. I hope so.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jul 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Judging by the Giro he will be up there, at least for a while. The question is whether his massively improved fitness has also translated into staying power over the whole Tour. He did startlingly well in the mountains in Italy in the first week but then gradually slipped back down the classification. However that was just a test for him, and he seems to think he can hit Top 15. I hope so.



I reckon he might put in 'a show' in at least one of the mountain stages, and might even try to 'up' his breakaway victory from a couple of years ago - maybe not on a real mountain stage but certainly on a stage with lumps.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> I reckon he might put in 'a show' in at least one of the mountain stages, and might even try to 'up' his breakaway victory from a couple of years ago - maybe not on a real mountain stage but certainly on a stage with lumps.



I hope so. I think that, whatever his track acheivements, he feels he still has to prove himself as a road rider...


----------



## PpPete (10 Jul 2009)

10:50 local time per this page


----------



## Steve B (10 Jul 2009)

Select group of 10 or so riders to stick together at the head of the peleton, Bertie to jump from that near the finish but not enough to be decisive overall. Its day one of the big hills - if I was Bertie I wouldnt be counting on the Astana boys to protect his yellow jersey from here to Paris. Much as I am sure he would love to stuff Lance, I think tactics will win the day and he will keep his powder mostly dry for when a big effort can be decisive.

Outside chance for Sastre as he is so far back - he may be allowed to run and take the stage but not by much so that he doesnt become a GC contender again.


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Jul 2009)

I can't see Cav holding onto green jersey today


----------



## biking_fox (10 Jul 2009)

> I can't see Cav holding onto green jersey today



Why not? Both he and Thor will be peleton / straggler finishers. Neither will gain any points, but nobody else can gain enough to come close. 


The breaks already at 13min+ ! How much do they need to make it stick on the mountain finish?


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Jul 2009)

This Eurosport player.. whats with automatic renewal every 30 days..? who wants a company dibbling into your credit card whenever they want to...? I have heard that it is almost impossible to stop these types of payments.... true..?


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (10 Jul 2009)

there's a link to unsubscribe, which im hoping is reliable!

sucks that the first two hours or so arent on eurosport though.


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Jul 2009)

hmmm well.. holding back at the mo... p2p4u was working ok yesterday... trying to find a French feed.. surely the French show the racing from the 'off' ??


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> surely the French show the racing from the 'off' ??


Not in my experience - France 2 usually has a programme in the morning (_Ville Départ_) which has guests and interviews, then around 1300-1400 there is usually a more detailed preview and analysis with Gérard Holz, and the live coverage usually begins between 1400 and 1500.


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Jul 2009)

They've heard there is pasties at the feed station


----------



## Molecule Man (10 Jul 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> They've heard there is pasties at the feed station



Or Pastis?


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Jul 2009)

alternative feed with Liggett /Sher comm 
http://www.atdhe.net/7269/watch-le-tour-de-france-2009--en-

if your falling asleep with Eurosport


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> Not in my experience - France 2 usually has a programme in the morning (_Ville Départ_) which has guests and interviews, then around 1300-1400 there is usually a more detailed preview and analysis with Gérard Holz, and the live coverage usually begins between 1400 and 1500.



That's about right. Live coverage started nearly an hour ago. There's also the excellent l'apres tour, a kind of highlights package.


----------



## dtp (10 Jul 2009)

jesus look how busy it is there!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Garmin showing strong at the front too

but they've had to stop because of crowds on the route!

but quickly away again


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

surprisingly, Astana controlling it


----------



## dtp (10 Jul 2009)

I hope riblon pulls his finger out. Him and menchov are the only two who haven't scored any points in my fantasy team yet


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Cancellera punctured, mechanic fixes, he has a wee then sets off in pursuit... overtaking a motorbike on the descent!

Brought to you by yello, bringing you the updates that matter


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (10 Jul 2009)

Anybody got any decent live feeds today. My computer doesnt like the eurosport player anymore!!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

... and he whizzes past the team cars! Man that looks fun!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

blinking blimey, he ain't hanging around!! He certainly can descend! Risks a plenty, must have passed that car by only 10 or 15cm!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Cancellera back in the peleton


----------



## dtp (10 Jul 2009)

p2p4u.net seems to be working ok


----------



## dtp (10 Jul 2009)

Cancellara punctures again - apparently he was clocked at 90kph just before.

Wow!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Yes, it was his 2nd puncture. He's back in the peleton now after a quite phenomenal display of down hilling skills! Scarey stuff!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

52k to go, the breakaway of 9 at 12'11"

Astana & Garmin leading the peleton


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jul 2009)

I'm presuming that the breakaway will be hauled in....


----------



## Molecule Man (10 Jul 2009)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> Anybody got any decent live feeds today. My computer doesnt like the eurosport player anymore!!!



Me too, I can't even log in.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm presuming that the breakaway will be hauled in....



I would have thought so, at 11'56" with 40km to go. Garmin still mob handed at front, splitting Astana.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (10 Jul 2009)

Exactly the same with me on eurosport. it just doesnt go on anywhere. Thought it was just my stupid work computer (work for ITV so where not that good with media or technology!)


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

They're just passing customs & immigration and into Andorra.... passports out lads!


----------



## yenrod (10 Jul 2009)

So the big time riders are going to close a 9min gap (40km-25mls) - me reckons the big-jobs are going to be quite a way down if Cervelo/Astana et al.. don't start pedaling harder-NOW !


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jul 2009)

I cycled through Andorra once - it was like Tottenham Court Road, but on a hill.


----------



## yenrod (10 Jul 2009)

...make that 11min !


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Yep, I think they've got the jersey pockets loaded with duty free!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

30km to go, breakaway at 11'14".... let the climbing begin!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

The peleton accelerates....


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

25km to go, breakaway at 9'55"

Cavendish still in green after final intermediate sprint


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Leipheimer and Cavendish fall!

Boonen too (I think) and maybe Rodgers...


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Rinaldo Nocentini (in breakway) in yellow on the road, 5'20" up on Cancellera


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

20km to go, breakaway at 8'28"... I reckon the yellow this evening could well be with the breakaway! Pineau perhaps???


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

a number of riders were caught behind the fall, notably Millar (from my perspective!) who looks now to be struggling.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jul 2009)

7.46 at 17km. Do-able.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jul 2009)

7.42 at 16.5km. Still do-able. Hushovd dropped.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jul 2009)

7.44 at 14.9km. Very do-able


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

14km, Astana accelerate...gap at 7'28"


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

10km 6'33" ... Astana lead the chase


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Pineau dropped from breakaway, which is out at 5'20" with 6km to go


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Cancellera cracked! 5km to go


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (10 Jul 2009)

Yeah cancellera has gone hasnt he. I think thats what astana wanted


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Feillu attacks out of breakaway....4km to go


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

User3094 said:


> Lance in yellow :-)



Not sure. TdF site says Nocentini still has 1'50" on him????


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

I reckon it's wrong though, it's now saying Pineau is yellow on the road???


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Evans attacks!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Contador goes, Armstrong checks.... getting fun!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Contador goes!!!!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (10 Jul 2009)

all kicking off now!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Armstrong doesn't follow!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Brice Feillu takes it


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Armstrong cannot answer Contador!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

The smile on Contador's face!!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Wiggins up there too! What form he is showing!!


----------



## biking_fox (10 Jul 2009)

Nocentini takes yellow by 6s from Bertie! And Lance only 2s behind.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Nocentini is in yellow, Contador at 6", Armstrong at 8"

who's leader now??


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Jul 2009)

Guess who's got Nocentini in their Fantasy team


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Wiggins 5th in the CG!!!

I've come over all Keith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

This is what the tour's about...

the tele have just interviewed Nocentini and Feillu - the 2 of them are just so thrilled and excited; absolutely made up! None of this guarded 'game of 2 halves Brian' nonsense, just total enthusiasm!


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> I've come over all Keith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To anyone who is thinking the same thing I thought, you need to re-read this sentence - it's not what it looks like.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Bruyneel had a completely flat face. There were no individual plans he said, we wanted to work as a team and watch for the attacks he said. He wouldn't be drawn on the subject of Armstrong and/or Contador. Why did I get the impression he wasn't overly pleased with his team's position??


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jul 2009)

I am a big Lance fan, but Contador looked superb. I think Lance will be second at the end, he reminded me of Ulrich, sat on the big gear, but I could be wrong, but having him there is good enough for me .


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

I'm reserving judgement. Armstrong looked spent at the end there, he had nothing to answer Contador. It seemed to me that he spent a great deal of energy just staying in the right place, 4 Astana riders ahead of him, and then couldn't launch or answer from there. There are many more stages to go yet but I wouldn't be surprised to see Armstrong fade.


----------



## PpPete (10 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> Bruyneel had a completely flat face. There were no individual plans he said, we wanted to work as a team and watch for the attacks he said. He wouldn't be drawn on the subject of Armstrong and/or Contador. Why did I get the impression he wasn't overly pleased with his team's position??



He's got nothing to be pissed about, surely...4 riders in top 6 of the GC, and there's enough good domestiques to lead out & service them?

That said we'd all larf if Contador & Armstrong got into a private battle and let Wiggo through ...?


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2009)

I don't understand why Armstrong should have been following Contador. When Bertie went it was other teams' responsibility to follow him, and when they did Armstrong latched on to them. If I was the DS that's what I would have been telling them to do.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I don't understand why Armstrong should have been following Contador.



Because he wants to win?

Evans (as I recall) tried to follow Contador, albeit briefly. I just don't reckon anyone could have gone with him, it was pretty darned impressive acceleration.

In another team, SM, I reckon you'd be right and the DS would have just instructed Armstrong just to check anyone but we're talking about Astana and Armstrong!


----------



## stumpy (10 Jul 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I don't understand why Armstrong should have been following Contador. When Bertie went it was other teams' responsibility to follow him, and when they did Armstrong latched on to them. If I was the DS that's what I would have been telling them to do.




+1

Why would any DS want his 2 main riders attacking each other and wearing each other out in the 1st week of the tour??? there is plenty more racing to come but it's still a good marker of Contador's form


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

stumpy said:


> Why would any DS want his 2 main riders attacking each other and wearing each other out in the 1st week of the tour?



The DS may not want it but, in his own words, there were no individual orders. And it could be argued that his 2 main riders are not even on the same team! But, yes, there's a lot more racing yet and Contador looks good. 

But I don't think this saga has finished yet as I don't think it's all love & kisses and singing from the same hymn sheet at Astana. I think anyone that thinks otherwise is a tad naive!


----------



## onthe_road (10 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> Because he wants to win?



Armstrong said pre-race he would not follow a Contador attack.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

He also said he wants to win!

Besides, I think it was a case of _couldn't_ rather than _wouldn't_!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2009)

Oh...kept away from here till I watched ITV4..

Brad Wiggins...what a ride...right then 10kg weight loss....... flippin eck....

Astana plans...well the orders were probably who ever go's and Contador just went for it......seriously doubt Lance would have been able to that........

Canchellara's (or how ever spelt) descent was awesome........FFS


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jul 2009)

Nah....Lance is a master tactician; He knew Bertie wouldn't catch the eventual Maillot jaune winner (forget his name! oops!), and needed only to keep within few seconds of losing 20 or so seconds, which he did.... it was a wasted effort by Bertie wasn't it?

LA wins 8 this year.......!


( I'll get my livestrong jacket........)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2009)

Hmmm, the look on LA's face post stage interview was a picture. The party line was kept to but you know there's going to be screaming and shouting in the Astana camp tonight!


----------



## Chuffy (10 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> He also said he wants to win!
> 
> Besides, I think it was a case of _couldn't_ rather than _wouldn't_!


Funny, but St LA couldn't even muster a 'yup, that went to plan' or anything similar in the post-race interview. He looked like he was really struggling to say something neutral. Personally he looked just the way I like him, pissed off and 2nd best.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> He looked like he was really struggling to say something neutral.


 






Chuffy said:


> Personally he looked just the way I like him, pissed off and 2nd best.


----------



## onthe_road (10 Jul 2009)

yello - I'm not LA so can't tell if he could or not, the fact is he kept to his word and the spanish forums are all chapeaus to him
stoatsngroats - LA tweeted whinging about having to descend 27 or so km to hotel. I think it's sign he's too mangled for an 8th...
contador i think was pretty cunning - he could have gone from 4km back but seemed to have gone when he was sure neither him nor LA would finish in yellow


----------



## Paul_L (10 Jul 2009)

awesome climb by Wiggins. Go Bradders!!

Top 10 GC?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2009)

Paul_L said:


> awesome climb by Wiggins. Go Bradders!!
> 
> Top 10 GC?



I think so...bugger the other lot...Bradders...what a change.....right I'm off to drop 10kgs......not........


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jul 2009)

Wiggins had an awesome day for a Brit - but Boardman and Millar both had good days in the mountains but couldn't sustain that level of performance so for me the jury is still out.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jul 2009)

Chapeau Wiggo!


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

Got a feeling that Contador wasn't following orders. Astana had it wrapped up under control and none of them needed to waste any energy today. Contador looked like a smirking kid thinking "I'll show them".

Also, debut of the new Giro helmet today - looks quite retro compared the the more recent offerings of Atmos and Ionos. I think the back looks a bit flimsy, and I wouldn't be surprised if it is recommended only for racing. Surely a helmet that small and light won't protect as well in the event of an everyday riding type crash (with a car?).


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

onthe_road said:


> the fact is he kept to his word and the spanish forums are all chapeaus to him



Armstrong"s word? He's no different to many in this respect - his word will change to suit the situation and circumstances! Many are singing his praises, not just some on Spanish forums, but it doesn't make it so. Only Armstrong knows the truth, and he is a tactician, but my belief is he would have gone after Contador if he was able. Nothing else makes sense to me.



> contador i think was pretty cunning - he could have gone from 4km back but seemed to have gone when he was sure neither him nor LA would finish in yellow



I agree that Contador played it canny but I'm not sure I entirely follow that. I think Contador would have wanted yellow, he's only 6 seconds back and I don't think riders can time things THAT precisely! I think he attacked when he thought he could make it stick and move himself up the GC; not just to take time out of Armstrong but other GC contenders too.

But I don't want my own interest in the Astana situation to overshadow a superb effort by Wiggins. Let's hope he can keep it going!


----------



## mr-marty-martin (10 Jul 2009)

onthe_road said:


> yello - I'm not LA so can't tell if he could or not, the fact is he kept to his word and the spanish forums are all chapeaus to him
> stoatsngroats - *LA tweeted whinging about having to descend 27 or so km to hotel. I think it's sign he's too mangled for an 8th...*
> contador i think was pretty cunning - he could have gone from 4km back but seemed to have gone when he was sure neither him nor LA would finish in yellow



this was said in a jokingly manor if you read it propalys...


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jul 2009)

Just got in. Brilliant stage, well done to Bertie, and Nocentinifor taking yellow. Does he have a team to keep it up? LA still in there, I hear what people are saying but he is a wily old fox and might be keeping something in reserve?

What about Wiggy? Brilliant result for him, and he even had a sneaky 'YES' to himself behind the team bus as the TV crew were trying to catch up with him.

Good day to be a cyclist.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2009)

User3094 said:


> LA looked drained in the interview.... has is age caught up with him?



Mrs 3BM nearly choked on her tea when I told her LA wasn't 50 he was only 38!


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2009)

I don't doubt that there is genuine tension within the Astana team, but if Lance _is_ going to attack Bertie he will wait until they're in the middle of the Alps, not split the team after the first week.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2009)

Some would say the team is split already SM. 

But that'll be my final word on it. I really am not well versed in cycling tactics and so I'm calling it based on what I'm reading into the situation at Astana and what little I know of Armstrong's ego/will to win. I do fully admit the possibility of getting it completely wrong and it all to be revealed in the fullness of time as cycling tactics and no more.... but lord I love it, whatever the truth!


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2009)

Great ride by NOCENTINI, at one point he looked finished, can't decide if he was playing the classic 'had it' look or whether he recovered after chasing a few attacks.

Wiggins was very impressive, maybe he could be a Grand Tour rider but I think I'll reserve opinion on that to the end of the race.

I expected Contador to go but though the initial accelaration was impressive he didn't get that much time and he was fighting it at the end. I don't think Armstrong had much more and I think he wanted to go but knew he wouldn't get away in that wind, so he played the marker role and limited his time loss. I suspect he's not got the top 2/3% of power anymore, he knows it and is playing a strategy and control game. I think the anger was missing yellow, maybe he knows that's the closest he'll get, Contadors attack probably pissed him off too. Thing is he's hard to read, a master of disguise and spin.

Good attacking by Evans but no sign of Sastre who was 3 minutes down, good stage but not yet the full firework display.


----------



## stumpy (10 Jul 2009)

Wiggin to be the GC man for team sky then???


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jul 2009)

stumpy said:


> Wiggin to be the GC man for team sky then???




Oi !!!!!

That's how rumours start...!


----------



## onthe_road (11 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> LA still in there, I hear what people are saying but he is a wily old fox and might be keeping something in reserve?


Astana buyout?


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> *Good attacking by Evans* but no sign of Sastre who was 3 minutes down, good stage but not yet the full firework display.


Four words I thought I'd never hear. 

GO CUDDLES!


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2009)

And Wiggy seemed to be making it very clear that Vandevelde is still top chap at Garmin and that he'll ride for him as required. Frankly I trust Wiggy in ways that I don't trust...other riders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2009)

Wiggins was quite clear in his interview that when Contador went, Armstrong was 'blocking' for him. Sure he wants to win, and certainly I am not a huge fan, but Lance has also got a serious tactical and professional head on him, and he made as sure as he could that Contador got away from his rivals _in other teams_. 

Excellent stage, and an great ride by Wiggins (which wasn't quite as unexpected by those of us who have been keeping an eye on him in the Giro and elsewhere this year...).


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> Bruyneel had a completely flat face. There were no individual plans he said, we wanted to work as a team and watch for the attacks he said. He wouldn't be drawn on the subject of Armstrong and/or Contador. Why did I get the impression he wasn't overly pleased with his team's position??


I think Bruyneel is the master of the flat face. He's had a lot of practice. Armstrong was definitely cheesed off, though that might have been because Bertie didn't go back to the team car to get his sandwiches - I fear that there are a lot of things that Lasnce doesn't find quite to his liking - but there's no doubt that when Contador shot off there was nobody to touch him, and that might have been the moment when Lance realised that second in the GC was the best he could have hoped for.

Wiggers (or what's left of him)! Wow!


----------



## yello (11 Jul 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins was quite clear in his interview that when Contador went, Armstrong was 'blocking' for him. Sure he wants to win, and certainly I am not a huge fan, but Lance has also got a serious tactical and professional head on him, and he made as sure as he could that Contador got away from his rivals _in other teams_.



That seems SO in response to my position that I simply have to come back from the dead! I agree with you that Armstrong was blocking and is a great tactician. I'm pretty sure it's not what he wanted to happen though. My point was, I didn't think he _could_ follow Contador... in fact, nobody could! 

It was also Contador acting alone; no team orders, arguably giving the bird as he took off (cf Armstrong to Ulrich, 'The Look' 2001 Huez). Sod the tactics, I reckon if Armstrong could have followed he would have! I reckon it could well be a defining moment of this tour.



> Excellent stage, and an great ride by Wiggins (which wasn't quite as unexpected by those of us who have been keeping an eye on him in the Giro and elsewhere this year...).



You're making it sound 'ho hum'! Many people were aware of what Wiggins did in the Giro, that doesn't mean we expect it from him all the time! He hasn't yet made that transition in our minds to Brad the proven grimpeur! He also faded in the Giro. Let's applaud every single time he turns in a performance like that and not expect it.... not yet anyway!


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> You're making it sound 'ho hum'! Many people were aware of what Wiggins did in the Giro, that doesn't mean we expect it from him all the time! He hasn't yet made that transition in our minds to Brad the proven grimpeur! He also faded in the Giro. Let's applaud every single time he turns in a performance like that and not expect it.... not yet anyway!



Yep. I watched him in the Giro too. It's a 3 week race, he wasn't in it for three weeks. He did a couple of impressive rides as in the Tour so far. He's got to do that over 3 weeks, otherwise he's a stage rider not a Grand Tour rider.


----------

